# Spinning Reel Recommendations for Bass Fishing



## Buick Riviera

I've used Shimano for over 20 years but I'm moving on. At my price point of ~$100 Shimano just can't deliver the reliable smooth retrieve anymore and eliminating the anti-reverse was the last straw.

Here is what I'm considering and any real world experience you've had with any of these reels would be appreciated:

*Okuma RTX
Lew's Mach II
Pflueger President XT
Pflueger Supreme
Daiwa Fuego



*


----------



## Lewzer

I used to use Stradics but, like you, the price just got to be too much. I switched to Saharas and love them. They just aren't as easy to take apart and oil and grease as the Stradics.
I get them at Kame's when on sale usually the end of year sale and stash them for later when needed. Usually around $60-$70. The normally retail for $80 now.

_eliminating the anti-reverse was the last straw._

I haven't seen that. Did they eliminate that on the Saharas?

I don't like the Spirex reels.


----------



## buckeyehippie

I don't think they eliminated the anti reverse that I have seen but the option of the bail returning to the casting spot and stopping. For lack of a better way of saying it. I was always a big fan of the quickfire system on Shimanos but that has sense gone by the wayside except for the Spirex.


----------



## Inline

I switched from Shimano to Pflueger Presidents (2 sizes-not XT) last season and love 'em. Very smooth and great value. Hopefully they will hold up in the long run.


----------



## Buick Riviera

Lewzer, I was a Symtre guy which they eliminated last year and replaced with the Ultegra. The anti-reverse was eliminated on the Ultegra and it appears from pictures that there is no switch on the bottom of the body of the new Saharas so I think it is gone on those new models also.

My last 2 Symtres developed a sticking point on the retrieve which I'm told is from a plastic bushing swelling when wet from rain or exposure to extreme heat from the sun (choose your explanation). Regardless, I'm going to try something else.


----------



## Zach Burleson

I picked up an Okuma RTX-30S a few years ago and it's my go to spinning reel for bass and crappie. Smooth, lightweight and durable. I've used mono, fluro and braided with it and never had a single issue with the reel. If I were in the market for another spinning reel, I'd definitely buy my Okuma again.


----------



## Buzzking

I've had Presidents for years and I'm very happy with them. I bought 2 of the Anniversary models (blk/red) and they are smooth. Very easy to take down, clean, & reassemble. I fish braid with a leader most all the time with a lighter drag setting on have caught some nice bass with it.


----------



## laynhardwood

I like the president XT reels. At 80 dollars they are pretty nice reels. Now I have broken the bail trips on a lot of president reels because they are just plastic and the little spring will wear out. It is an easy cheap fix but sucks if your on the water without spare parts. I always carry spare parts now. The bearings and gears do hold up well. I am hard on spinning reels and can kill anything. I have killed my share of shimano reels because the gears are garbage. I have killed my share of reels from every manufacturer for that matter. If you finesses fish a lot, and use spinning gear, you will go through a lot of reels. I am used to fishing deep ultra clear water and have to use spinning outfits most of the time. Constant hook sets will wear a reel out sooner than later.


----------



## DHower08

Buick i too am tired of the junk shimano spinning reels. And i dont have an extra 250 laying around to step up. I started buying pfluger presidents and love em. Smooth drag no line twists smooth reel. Now baitcasters ill stick with my shimanos


----------



## sherman51

buckeyehippie said:


> I don't think they eliminated the anti reverse that I have seen but the option of the bail returning to the casting spot and stopping. For lack of a better way of saying it. I was always a big fan of the quickfire system on Shimanos but that has sense gone by the wayside except for the Spirex.


the syncopate has the quickfire system and they are a great cheap reel.

I love my shimano Sedona 4000 for bass fishing. I just bought it and it took awhile to get use to having to line up the bail to make a cast but once I got use to it it was game on.
sherman


----------



## dcool

I too done away with shimano and went with Pflueger Supreme XT, should have switched a long time ago. The supreme xt is as smooth a reel as any i have ever used, and light weight.


----------



## Buick Riviera

Thanks guys and keep it coming.

My wife has used the Presidents for 4 or 5 years now without a problem and she really likes them. In fact, there is a new one around here because we often buy another one "just in case" each spring during the Bass Pro Classic Spring sale.

I'm looking at the XT or Supreme only for the lighter weight and (maybe) better drag systems. However, the Okuma RTX wins the weight wars hands down but I've never used Okuma products so I appreciate the feed back Zach.

The Diawa seems to get good reviews but is heavy.


----------



## ML1187

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1397370&type=product


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

When my Shimano Symetre and Sahara are right they are incredibly smooth but the problem is if water is introduced its bad news. Just a little clean out and lube gets them right again but I shouldn't have to do that every single time I fish in the rain! My Pfluegers are awesome. I have beaten the hell out of a President over the last 4 years w/o problem and am in 2nd season with a Supreme XT and it is my favorite reel so gets the most use. When it comes time to finally replace my Shimanos I will be purchasing Pfluegers.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I honestly agree with most said....I have 4 presidents and love em....no issues....just bought a Supreme for the new drop shot set up being the only one in that price range with the magnesium body and its nice....smooth as can be. I will eventually switch my presidents over to the XT's or supreme's next. Definitely worth the money at the $100 price point. Dang near purchase two of them if you catch em on sale. I found three presidents at wal mart marked down to $29.99. Couldnt believe it. Bought everyone they had and it was only three  I stick with Abu's for bait casters but spinning you cant beat plfueger right now.


----------



## jpbasspro

Get a president. Hands down best reel for the money. I have several without issues. Going on over 5 yrs.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

The Pfluegers are a great reel, have two of them and they are both very smooth. I also have the Lews hero reel and for how cheap they are I am pleasantly surprised with the smoothness and casting of it also, so I can only imagine what the more expensive models of the Lews reels are like.


----------



## Buick Riviera

I really appreciate the feedback. I've narrowed it down to either the Pflueger Supreme or the Okuma RTX. I've put my hands on a Supreme but not the RTX. Does anyone know a brick and mortar store that handles the Okuma RTX? Thanks.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Shimano Nasci hits your price point and feel nice. I have Lew's casting reels and love them. Incredible performance for the money and good product support. Got my dad the Speed Spin and he seems to like it but I have no personal experience with Lew's spinning gear


----------



## Jeffckd

Try Erie outfitters for okumas they are in Sheffield lake by the Avon lake power plant boat ramp. Also the 70 range Lews spinning reels are way smoother than okumas in my opinion. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## fastwater

Updated some gear this year as well. Mostly all Shimano spinning reels that have lasted for many years of hard use. Was very surprised to see the anti-reverse eliminated as well on most models.
After much shopping,fondling of many reels and deliberation, ended up getting a couple Shimano Nasci's, three Pflueger President and one XT. All paired with the same rod.
To date, though I do miss the anti-reverse, the Nasci's have proven to be extra smooth with an excellent drag. They are light for their size and operated well in 45-85 degree rainy/sunny weather. If they wear like my old Shimano's, they will have been an excellent $100 reel....time will tell
All the Pflueger's have been flawless also in the same weather. IMO, the drags between the Nasci's and the Presidents is very compatible but I believe the overall smoothness in operation goes to the Nasci's by just a slight bit. Also think the Nasci is a bit lighter than the compatible President 6930 series. But the President still has the anti-reverse.
That said, the President 6930 at $50, the XT at $80 and Nasci at $100, IMO, it's a really close call between the reels.
Have been using the Nasci's throwing crank baits cause they are lighter and use the Presidents drop shotting,trolling etc.


----------



## Buick Riviera

Thanks for the review, fastwater. I just can't get my head around no anti-reverse. I wonder what the engineers were thinking? Maybe it was to eliminate another point of water intrusion. Who knows. But it doesn't make sense to me.

I've made a spreadsheet of the reels I'm looking at and using the Nasci as reference for weight. I also am trying to measure the length between the handle and front spool edge because feathering with my Shimano is second nature. I've measured (and used) the Presidents and the reach is longer by enough that feathering is more difficult that with the Shimano.

If anyone wants to adopt my scientific method, I use a Popsicle stick for a measure tool.


----------



## jray

I will toss out a vote from r the fuego just to complicate things lol. I am a die hard stradic guy but I fished a fuego and really liked it. A big thing for me is having the 6:1 gear ratio which correct me if I'm wrong I don't believe pflueger offers yet. I actually keep a president in the rod box for swimbaits and such where a slower gear ratio is a big deal but for me taking up line faster is a must on dropshot shakey head etc. I tried the fuego because it is six to one and I've heard good things about durability especially in cold weather.


----------



## laynhardwood

My XT'a are a tick faster at 6:2:1 but I like the slow retrieve ratio of the original president when the water is cold.


----------



## legendaryyaj

This reel gets my vote: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Arachnid-Spinning-Reel/2218042.uts

It's a rebadged Daiwa Ballistic EX that retails for $200+

I've used the Stradics but I prefer the Daiwa's over Shimano's when it comes to spinning reels. The Daiwa's just seem to hold up longer than the Shimano's.


----------



## Buick Riviera

Jray you are correct as to the Presidents. However the 30 and 35 size of the Supremes are 6.2:1. That is one of the reasons I am leaning towards the Supremes over the Presidents.


----------



## lustofcrappies

Buck, I have Pflueger Presidents I bass fish with all the time and they are nice and tight. I also have a Pflueger Trion on a St. Croix rod both are installed on 7ft fast action rods. They cast floro nicely and I just recently switched to braid with a floro lead thanks to the recommendation of Saugeye Tom. I have even been know to use these rods reels with a slip bobber for crappies when the big stuff wasn't biting.


----------



## Buick Riviera

Guys, as you know, I have appreciated all your feedback. Today I stopped by Fishermans Central. They have the Pflueger Supreme (30 and 35) in stock as well as the Daiwa Fuego (2000 & 2500) in stock. I played with each of them and they each are $99.

The Supreme is very tight and very smooth. It feels balanced, looks great and of course has the instant anti-reverse.

The Daiwa Fuego is also very tight but is EXTREMELY and noticeably smoother than the Supreme. At least the counter models the difference was very evident. The 
Fuego looks good, has the anti-reverse and each model is about 1/2 ounce heavier than the Supremes. Not enough to really tell when they are in your hands.

The Supreme is a tick faster at 6.2:1 as compared to 6.0:1 for the Fuego. Again, not enough to be noticeable.

Comparable models are all about the same size, although I didn't have my Popsicle stick with me so I'm not sure on the feathering distance but the Fuego seem a tad shorter. 

All in all, I'm leaning toward the Fuego. Now I have to decide whether it would be the 2000 or 2500. I'm leaning a bit toward the 2000 but have to determine if there is any other difference than the spool size.

Next step: hope for a sale!


----------



## fastwater

Dicks has been having on line only 'flash' sales often lately. One going on as we speak till 10 tonight. May find your reel at a saving there:


----------



## Buick Riviera

Thanks for the heads up fastwater. I checked and what I'm interested in is not on sale but the President can be had for $11 off reg price and there are 2 Shimano spinning reels and 1 Shimano baitcaster reel on sale.


----------



## fastwater

Buick Riviera said:


> Thanks for the heads up fastwater. I checked and what I'm interested in is not on sale but the President can be had for $11 off reg price and there are 2 Shimano spinning reels and 1 Shimano baitcaster reel on sale.


I think they have been having that sale and changing merchandise every Thurs. Someone will have what you want on sale before long. Good luck!


----------



## rattletraprex

Inline said:


> I switched from Shimano to Pflueger Presidents (2 sizes-not XT) last season and love 'em. Very smooth and great value. Hopefully they will hold up in the long run.


Those are good reels for the money.


----------



## poncho 79

I would vote for the Daiwa. Love the Abs spool. Adds casting distance


----------



## Gottagofishn

The guy I fish with has been using an Okuma since they came out. It still does fine. I don't have one but I too am growing tired of the Shimano price point. I believe they price them that way because we buy them.....
Great thread, fishing equipment reviews from fishermen for fishermen. What a concept.


----------



## Masterbaiter66

Believe it or not. I still use my Mitchell 300 from my teen years over 30 years ago. Just saying


----------



## lustofcrappies

It comes down to your like, feel, comfort, and budget. Nice to see the discussions and see the different opinions.


----------



## Buick Riviera

Not one to dance on the head of a pin, but. . .further research into the Daiwa Fuego:

2000 - 4.4 lbs drag, 31.6 inches per turn
2500 - 8.8 lbs of drag, 35.6 inches per turn

This has to be because the spool and drag washers are a bit bigger on the 2500 because the body seems to be the same size and both are 6.0:1. The 2500 weights 1.1 oz. more.

I found both on Ebay for $79.95 which is 20% off the usual list. Now I'm leaning toward the 2500 since I only catch GIANT fish.


----------



## fastwater

Buick Riviera said:


> Not one to dance on the head of a pin, but. . .further research into the Daiwa Fuego:
> 
> 2000 - 4.4 lbs drag, 31.6 inches per turn
> 2500 - 8.8 lbs of drag, 35.6 inches per turn
> 
> This has to be because the spool and drag washers are a bit bigger on the 2500 because the body seems to be the same size and both are 6.0:1. The 2500 weights 1.1 oz. more.
> 
> I found both on Ebay for $79.95 which is 20% off the usual list. Now I'm leaning toward the 2500 since I only catch GIANT fish.


Don't blame you. Unless looking for panfish outfits specific, I usually lean towards the 2500 series as well.
But I won't lie and tell you it's cause I always catch giant fish.


----------



## Buick Riviera

fastwater said:


> But I won't lie and tell you it's cause I always catch giant fish.


"All fishermen are liars except you and me and I'm not to sure about you." LOL!
.


----------



## fastwater

Lol!
At least we are both sure of one of us. I sometimes question myself.
Found a place named ABCD sales on Amazon selling that reel for $69.95(free shipping).
Tried to copy and paste the add but couldn't.


----------



## Buick Riviera

Found it! Thanks FW that's the cheapest listing I've seen yet.


----------



## Buick Riviera

Ok guys, ready for a little more confusion? LOL! I stopped by Fisherman's Central again to show my wife the Diawa 2500 and the very helpful counter person said that before I make up my mind I may want to handle the Daiwa RG which is at a lower price point and new this year to specifically compete with the Pflueger President.

I gotta tell ya, I couldn't tell a difference in the smoothness between the Fuego and the RG and in fact the RG seemed smoother if anything.

So I came home to research the RG a bit and here is what I found. I've listed the same specs for the Fuego and President for comparison purposes. The RG can be had on Ebay for around $45.

Daiwa Fuego
FUEGO2000SH 6.0:1 8.1 oz (1CR+7BB) + 1RB 6/135, 8/110 $99.99 (4.4 lbs drag)
FUEGO2500SH 6.0:1 9.2 oz (1CR+7BB) + 1RB 8/170, 10/140 $99.99 (8.8 lbs drag)

Diawa RG
RG2000H-AB 5.6:1 7.9 oz 9BB + 1RB 6/135, 8/110 $59.99 (4.4 lbs drag)
RG2500H-AB 5.6:1 8.8 oz 9BB + 1RB 6/210, 8/170 $59.99 (8.8 lbs drag)

Pflueger President
6930X 5.2:1 8.3 oz 9SS + 1RB 6/145, 8/130 $59.95 
6935X 5.2:1 9.9 oz 9SS + 1RB 6/230, 8/185 $59.95


----------



## laynhardwood

Buy all three they are cheap


----------



## poncho 79

If your fishing for larger fish such as bass or walleye or are going to use braid, then I'd go with the fuego since it's aluminum frame will hold up longer than the others graphite frame. Aluminum is more rigid and holds things in alignment better resulting in a longer lasting smooth reel. Give me a reel with an aluminum frame anytime hands down. If your fishing for bluegill, perch, or crappie then it won't matter as much


----------



## Buick Riviera

Good advice Poncho. I notice all of the more expensive reels have the aluminum frame.


----------



## Bassturbaiter

The president XT Is an outstanding reel. One of my favs! Caught it on sale for $69.99 online thru Bass Pro. Also you cant go wrong with the regular president. Both are great. My current faviorte is my Mitchell 300pro , I would highly reccomend giving it a try!


----------



## Fishing Flyer

What are you doing with this reel/rod combo? I have a Pflueger Supreme on a ML, XF drop shot rod and it is an incredibly lightweight combo. My other spinning reels are the Shimano Saros and Stradic FJ. All have been great reels, but man the Supreme is ounces lighter and I can fish that with the Avid rod it's on all day on Erie, it's so comfortable.


----------



## Dillon Friend

I picked up my Abu Garcia revo s not too long ago from fin feather fur cuz they had a deal on em and I figured why not. Ended up costing me right under a hundred dollars I think might have been closer to 90 but either way it was a Franklin well spent. It is light, feels good in the hand, casts great, has a great pickup and retrieve speed, and is proving tough to this point. My only issue with it is I wish the spool was a bit larger but that seems to be the case with all these light weight reels. I mean that weight loss comes from somewhere.


----------



## Buick Riviera

I am finesse bass fishing with this reel and have pretty much decided to save my pennies for the Diawa Fuego 2500.


----------



## NCbassattack

I just cannot get with using spinning reels for bass. I own a few, but use them mainly for crappie and other pan fish. For bass, it's all about bait casters for me. I like the power bait casting tackle affords that even the best spinning reels cannot match. That being said, we are talking bass here. In salt water surf fishing, a large spinning reel is best for species like the red drum, which is an express train gone wild when hooked. Penn makes a couple of good ones that can easily be used for bass, the "Conflict", and the "Fierce II". Both list for under 100 bucks, and are good quality reels.
I guess the main reason I prefer bait casting tackle is because I am far more accurate with my casting. Bait casting gear allows me to skip baits under over hanging trees and whatnot that would be difficult (at least for me) with spinning gear. That being said, I am sure there are fellas that can do it with spinning gear, but I ain't one of them.
If you ever watch the pros, when they are seeking numbers on day one, many are using spinning reels. But at crunch time, looking for that big bite, nearly all are throwing bait casters.


----------



## laynhardwood

I can skip baits with my spinning rod like a madman. I always have a flick shake rigged up on a spinning rod. I had a tournament this past weekend and although I didn't win, I did catch all my fish skipping under shade trees or docks. I even skip up to the shoreline if the bass are in really shallow water. The baits makes nearly no noise and gets bites when simply pitching a bait may make too much noise. I often fish really clear water and stealth is a big concern. I always have 5 baitcasters rigged with different baits but I never leave home without at least one spinning rod. Sometimes the worm skips so well it ends up on shore and goes too far under the tree. I did catch a nice one skipping under a dock that was only inches above the water because of all the rain. The owner 4/0 weighted hook is a beast when it comes to skipping a worm under objects. I was also skipping a wacky rigged jackall and catching fish once an area was fished by multiple boats.


----------



## shilty

Little higher than what you stated but my Revo SX30 is an absolute machine. I can fish it in practically any way and it is as smooth as butter.


----------



## shilty

NCbassattack said:


> I just cannot get with using spinning reels for bass. I own a few, but use them mainly for crappie and other pan fish. For bass, it's all about bait casters for me. I like the power bait casting tackle affords that even the best spinning reels cannot match. That being said, we are talking bass here. In salt water surf fishing, a large spinning reel is best for species like the red drum, which is an express train gone wild when hooked. Penn makes a couple of good ones that can easily be used for bass, the "Conflict", and the "Fierce II". Both list for under 100 bucks, and are good quality reels.
> I guess the main reason I prefer bait casting tackle is because I am far more accurate with my casting. Bait casting gear allows me to skip baits under over hanging trees and whatnot that would be difficult (at least for me) with spinning gear. That being said, I am sure there are fellas that can do it with spinning gear, but I ain't one of them.
> If you ever watch the pros, when they are seeking numbers on day one, many are using spinning reels. But at crunch time, looking for that big bite, nearly all are throwing bait casters.


The Battle II series are a much better Penn product and are $109.99. To your point about bait casters, there are just simply some applications that a bait caster cant be used for properly and vice versa. If you want to catch giant smallmouth on erie you must have a size 30 spinning reel out and ready to grab at any point.


----------



## NCbassattack

shilty said:


> The Battle II series are a much better Penn product and are $109.99. To your point about bait casters, there are just simply some applications that a bait caster cant be used for properly and vice versa. If you want to catch giant smallmouth on erie you must have a size 30 spinning reel out and ready to grab at any point.


I fished Erie from the Buffalo side, and caught lots of nice smallies on a Yamamoto cut tail worm, split shot rigged. Seven foot All Star rod, with a Black Max Abu Garcia bait casting reel. Same outfit I use in the New river, spooled with ten pound Berkley Vanish flouro. I admit that the spinning reel may cast somewhat further, but try beating banks with lots of trees hanging over the water like many of our lakes down here have. You'd have to be very good to hit your targets on a consistent basis.
I do, however, agree that with some applications spinners are better, like surf fishing. But it's to each his own.
And I envy you boys that get to fish Erie all the time. Best smallmouth fishery on the planet. But we have some good smallie waters here too, especially the New River, but Erie is awesome.


----------



## Buick Riviera

Hey guys if you are interested American Legacy has the Daiwa Fuego spinning reel on sale now. I just pulled the trigger on a 2500 for 59.95 + shipping which was still cheaper than anywhere else. http://www.americanlegacyfishing.co...124286821&mc_cid=ff6a54b7a8&mc_eid=6ed7bbd7b3


----------



## devildave

Lew's... all day man.... has anti reverse..brass gears...and heavy 13lb drag ...smooth ...and very inexpensive...I like the carbon fire in both models spinning and bait casting...heavy duty work horse's...hope it helps


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Let me be the one to disagree with the Pflueger theme here, JUNK JUNK...most all of their line.
I suppose if you don't pull heavy lures and want a reel that lasts 2-3 years then you found the right combo??

Shimano has a line of reels up to the Stradic(which is what I have always used), but these reels are just as bad as the Pfluegers lately. I have a Saros(Junk), Sahara(Junk), Symetre's(ok for lighter baits), and a few Sedona's. They are what they are for the price, very fragile and none of which are made to last.

So far the New Shimano NASCI's are filling in that gap nicely.
Built tank solid like the older Lews Speedspins.
I put the NAS3000 and 4000 thu hell this season and they are still holding up. Big Bass, Pike, Musky, Baracuda and Snook. Throwing big Jerkbaits-Topwaters the reel pulls very little...even have the old lady throwing 1/2-3/4 oz Crankbaits, Spinnerbaits and Chatterbaits on them.


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> Let me be the one to disagree with the Pflueger theme here, JUNK JUNK...most all of their line.
> I suppose if you don't pull heavy lures and want a reel that lasts 2-3 years then you found the right combo??
> 
> Shimano has a line of reels up to the Stradic(which is what I have always used), but these reels are just as bad as the Pfluegers lately. I have a Saros(Junk), Sahara(Junk), Symetre's(ok for lighter baits), and a few Sedona's. They are what they are for the price, very fragile and none of which are made to last.
> 
> So far the New Shimano NASCI's are filling in that gap nicely.
> Built tank solid like the older Lews Speedspins.
> I put the NAS3000 and 4000 thu hell this season and they are still holding up. Big Bass, Pike, Musky, Baracuda and Snook. Throwing big Jerkbaits-Topwaters the reel pulls very little...even have the old lady throwing 1/2-3/4 oz Crankbaits, Spinnerbaits and Chatterbaits on them.


Really like the Nasci as well. Bought them for the LSC trip last May and they performed well there and in the ST.Claire River for walleye. 
They have performed excellent this summer also.
Also bought a few Pfleuger Presidents at the same time. They've held up also.
IMO, the Nasci's are much smoother...and in general, a more quality reel. But for double the $, they should be. 
Jury is still out for the longevity when comparing them.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Also....steer way clear of PENN's bass sized reels, especially the Conflict $130.00. I have sent mine back to Philladelphia 2x after very very light use and am getting them back re-built with the same exact issue. A quick search on google including 'PROBLEMS with PENN Conflict Reels' and you will quikly find thread after thread of similar issues. The Battles seem to be a bit smoother but fell way short of my expectations. I picked up these reels so I wouldn't ruin my Stradics in salt water....what a waste of $$$


----------



## shilty

NewbreedFishing said:


> Also....steer way clear of PENN's bass sized reels, especially the Conflict $130.00. I have sent mine back to Philladelphia 2x after very very light use and am getting them back re-built with the same exact issue. A quick search on google including 'PROBLEMS with PENN Conflict Reels' and you will quikly find thread after thread of similar issues. The Battles seem to be a bit smoother but fell way short of my expectations. I picked up these reels so I wouldn't ruin my Stradics in salt water....what a waste of $$$


Well thats how googles algorithms work, you search for problems and thats whats going to come up. A better way is to check reviews on third party seller sites. I have a conflict and have had no issues whatsoever and have used it in salt and in freshwater.


----------



## TClark

Pflueger President!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Thank you Shilty.
This will be my First and Last experience with PENN

The main hit from my GOOGLE search linked me directly to PENN'S forum as well as other Forums that included responses from official warranty technicians (Chris, Tony and Mike Rice) in Philly. They even admitted there is a major issue with these and Battles.



shilty said:


> Well thats how googles algorithms work, you search for problems and thats whats going to come up. A better way is to check reviews on third party seller sites. I have a conflict and have had no issues whatsoever and have used it in salt and in freshwater.


----------



## shilty

NewbreedFishing said:


> Thank you SHITTY!
> This will be my First and Last experience with PENN
> 
> Congrats on being the first person to ever call me that. I'm sorry you felt it necessary to insult me for disagreeing with your opinion based on personal use.


----------



## NCbassattack

Some of the best bait casters I have used recently are Shakespeare's Agility series. Cheap as be, and tough as nails. Will cast a mile, and stand up well to big bass. I found them on sale for 30 bucks at Wal Mart, bought three of them. This is the 3rd year with them, had no issues at all (yet). I own Shimanos, Abu Garcias, Diawas, etc. And these three cheap ones work just as well as they do.
Never once caught a bass that asked me what I paid for the gear..lol


----------



## Govbarney

15 years ago I bought my first Pflueger President XT (The red one), and I never looked back. Over time I replaced all my spinning reels w/ different sizes of Presidents & President XTs, with the exception of my two giant Okuma Avenger Baitfeeder reels for Surf fishing and Catfishing. For the price you can't beat a Pflueger President.


----------



## shilty

If anyone is still looking for a recommendation the Daiwa BG reels are incredible. Great in both salt and fresh water and are incredibly smooth. Only $99 as well. Best value I have ever experienced.


----------



## Buick Riviera

IMHO Daiwa has really stepped up to the plate in both their spinning and baitcasting models.


----------



## laynhardwood

Buick Riviera said:


> IMHO Daiwa has really stepped up to the plate in both their spinning and baitcasting models.


I like the Tatula it’s pretty decent reel. My favorite lately is the Pflueger Supreme XT low profile reel. It can be had on eBay for about 125.00 and it’s a really nice reel with easy to use braking options. I recently purchased the Supreme XT spinning reel and that is also very nice but it’s not cheap.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Govbarney said:


> 15 years ago I bought my first Pflueger President XT (The red one), and I never looked back. Over time I replaced all my spinning reels w/ different sizes of Presidents & President XTs, with the exception of my two giant Okuma Avenger Baitfeeder reels for Surf fishing and Catfishing. For the price you can't beat a Pflueger President.


Have you ever tried the Pflueger Purist Spinning reels?
IMHO, they're much nicer than the President reels.....and barely give up anything to the Supremes I have.
Cabelas carried them until BPS took over. Dicks still sells them.
Check them out some time and let me know what you think.


----------



## Govbarney

berkshirepresident said:


> Have you ever tried the Pflueger Purist Spinning reels?
> IMHO, they're much nicer than the President reels.....and barely give up anything to the Supremes I have.
> Cabelas carried them until BPS took over. Dicks still sells them.
> Check them out some time and let me know what you think.


I have not , I might be in the market for a new 30 series reel soon , if I see Dicks has any sales going on the Purist I might give them a look. Don't the Purist generally run cheaper then Presidents? Or is it the other way around?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident

Back when there was only one President model to chose from, the Purist was the next reel "up" in the Pflueger line.


----------



## 97tr21

Cant go wrong with a stradic


----------

